# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " سوسن " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## mohammad qasaimeh

ضيفنا الجديد لهذا الاسبوع عضوة لكلماتها رائحة مميزة من الابداع ، اذا مرت بموضوع فان عبقاً ينساب من بين كلماتها يظل شاهداً لمرورها،تتمتع بعذب الكلام ، و تحسن فن النقاش ، عرفناها بفكرها الادبي الفلسفي في روضة من بديع الكلام اسمها " ضائعة " 

بالتأكيد انها العضوة سوسن ،
فاهلا بك على كرسي الاعتراف ، و اتمنى لك اسبوعا ممتعاً ،

فالنرحب جميعا بسوسن

----------


## حلم حياتي

*شكرا الك محمد على الاسبوع الحلو والخفيف الي مضيناه معك
الي اتاح النا نتعرف عليك اكتر 
واهلا وسهلا بسوسن
وان شاء الله تتحملينا

اسمحيلي اطلب منك المعلومات الاوليه للتعارف*

----------


## saousana

> ضيفنا الجديد لهذا الاسبوع عضوة لكلماتها رائحة مميزة من الابداع ، اذا مرت بموضوع فان عبقاً ينساب من بين كلماتها يظل شاهداً لمرورها،تتمتع بعذب الكلام ، و تحسن فن النقاش ، عرفناها بفكرها الادبي الفلسفي في روضة من بديع الكلام اسمها " ضائعة " 
> 
> بالتأكيد انها العضوة سوسن ،
> فاهلا بك على كرسي الاعتراف ، و اتمنى لك اسبوعا ممتعاً ،
> 
> فالنرحب جميعا بسوسن


يعني خجلتني محمد بهاي المقدمة الجميلة 
انت كفيت ووفيت 
وبتمنى يكون اسبوعي ممتع

----------


## saousana

> *شكرا الك محمد على الاسبوع الحلو والخفيف الي مضيناه معك
> الي اتاح النا نتعرف عليك اكتر 
> واهلا وسهلا بسوسن
> وان شاء الله تتحملينا
> 
> اسمحيلي اطلب منك المعلومات الاوليه للتعارف*


اهلين فيكي حلم حياتي 
المعلومات الاولية 
الاسم : سوسن عزمي حسن
العمر : 19
المهنة : طالبة سنة ثانية هندسة حاسوب\ جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
الهوايات : نت ، تطريز ، ( شوية قراءة على الخفيف، شوية شعر ) وبحب الكتابة كمان شوي

----------


## غسان

> اهلين فيكي حلم حياتي 
> المعلومات الاولية 
> الاسم : سوسن عزمي حسن
> العمر : 19
> المهنة : طالبة سنة ثانية هندسة حاسوب\ جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
> الهوايات : نت ، تطريز ، ( شوية قراءة على الخفيف، شوية شعر ) وبحب الكتابة كمان شوي


اهلا فيكي سوسن على الكرسي .... عجبتني هاي سنة ثانية  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سوسن,,

1- ما هو سر توقيعك الذي بقي صامدا في ظل موجة التواقيع؟و ما مدى ارتباطه بشخصيتك في الواقع؟

2- اعطي رأيك الشخصي بكل من التالي:
أ- الحب
ب-الصداقه
ج-الغدر
د-البكاء (هل هو ضعف ام قوه)
هـ- الكذب(هل هو سلاح)؟

3- لنفترض ان, سوسن مخيره بين كل من الاتي ماذا سوف تختار؟

(اختاري واحد فقط من كل مجموعه)       

*  دائره \  مربع   \  مستطيل   \  مثلث  
*  الاردن\   اميركا \    اوروبا    \  فلسطين
* دراسه\ مال   \ عمل   \ زواج            (كأولويه في الحياه)
* صداقة رجل \ صداقه فتاه
* اصفر \ اسود \ احمر \ ازرق \ برتقالي \ ابيض \اخضر ...

4-  كلمه لكل عضو من" سوسن":
حسان ( ادارة)
ايمن
نادر
محمد قسايمه
مها
سوسن :Smile: 
معاذ القرعان
العالي عالي
خالد الجنيدي
ايات قاسم
عبدالله قسايمه
ايهم
عباده شطناوي
عمار

5- سوسن, هل ترضى عن كل ما تقوم به وهل التراجع في قاموسها؟



وشكرا سلفا...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سوستي كيفك عندي سؤال بسيط 
ماهي صلتك بالكتاب ؟

----------


## saousana

سوسن,,

1- ما هو سر توقيعك الذي بقي صامدا في ظل موجة التواقيع؟و ما مدى ارتباطه بشخصيتك في الواقع؟
سر التوقيع انه يعبر عني شخصيا بكل ما فيه (صورة وكتابة ) ، وسر البقاء صامدا هو انني لست من هواة التغيير من اجل التغيير ولكن سأغير عندما اجد البديل الاحسن 


2- اعطي رأيك الشخصي بكل من التالي:
أ- الحب:
من اسمى المشاعر الانسانية التي قد يتبادلها شخصان
ب-الصداقه: 
راس مال الانسان في الدنيا ، وسر العلاقات الانسانية الجيدة 
ج-الغدر : 
اسوء شعور ممكن اختباره من شخص عزيز ، يترك جرح لا يمكن ان يشفىد-البكاء (هل هو ضعف ام قوه) : 
هو ضعف وقوة 
هـ- الكذب(هل هو سلاح)؟
ليس سلاح ، الذنب الوحيد الغير مغفور عندي ولا يمكن ان اثق بشخص كذب مرة على الاقل 

3- لنفترض ان, سوسن مخيره بين كل من الاتي ماذا سوف تختار؟

(اختاري واحد فقط من كل مجموعه) 

* دائره \ مربع \ مستطيل \ مثلث : 
دائرة
* الاردن\ اميركا \ اوروبا \ فلسطين :
فلسطين 
* دراسه\ مال \ عمل \ زواج (كأولويه في الحياه) :
دراسة
* صداقة رجل \ صداقه فتاه:
اكيد صداقة فتاة
* اصفر \ اسود \ احمر \ ازرق \ برتقالي \ ابيض \اخضر ...: 
ازرق 

4- كلمه لكل عضو من" سوسن":
حسان ( ادارة): 
يسلمو ايديك على المنتدى الحلو .. ملتقى للناس الطيبة
ايمن :
!!!!!!!
نادر :
وينك يا ضرسان 
محمد قسايمه :
رفيق الكفاح التكناوي الله يقويك 
مها : 
( بتعرف شو ) 
سوسن :
حبيبتي 
معاذ القرعان : 
صيادنا 
العالي عالي :
الله يخلص مشاكله ومشاغله على خير 
خالد الجنيدي :
نيرد المنتدى 
ايات قاسم :
نفسي اشوفها 
عبدالله قسايمه : 
يا بيغير توقيعه من غائب بسبب الثانوية ... يا ما بدي اشوفه حتى تخلص الثانوية .( الله يوفقك عبود ) 
ايهم : 
على قولتكم انتو الشباب ( على راسي كل اهل جرش ) 
عباده شطناوي : 
فهيم 
عمار : 
اسئلة حلوة والها اكيد مغزى ... بس نفسي اعرف شو يعني اختبار الخيارات يا ريت اشوف النتيجة 

5- سوسن, هل ترضى عن كل ما تقوم به وهل التراجع في قاموسها؟
قد لا تعجبني بعد التصرفات  التي اقوم بها ، انا اقيم خطأي بنفسي ، وقيامي بتحصيح ما يمكن ان يصحح من الاخطاء لا اعتبره تراجع 
التعرف على اخطائنا يجنبنا الوقوع بها مرة اخرى ، ويساعدنا على تحمل مسؤولية ما نفعله او ما نقوله

----------


## saousana

> سوستي كيفك عندي سؤال بسيط 
> ماهي صلتك بالكتاب ؟


بصراحة مش صلة قوية كتير 
يعني على الخفيف الخفيف لانه انا مش كتير بتسهويني القراءة 
حاليا بقرأ بكتاب اسمه the sercet

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اول شي اهلاً وسهلاً فيكي على الكرسي

انا راح اسألك اسئلة منها سهل و منها صعبه

1- كم عدد الأخوة و الأخوات؟؟؟؟
2-اش رأيك بمها كصديقة و كأخت؟؟؟
3-من هو صديقك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
4-اذكريلي اجمل 5 اغاني عربية بنظرك و كذلك 5 اغاني اجنبية؟
5-بتلبسي نظارات شمسية؟
6- اسم عضو اخطأتي معاه من خلال ردودك؟
7-راح احطك بموقف شوي صعب.......لو كان الك صديقة بمعنى الاخت و هاي الصديقة جرحت قلبك جرح كبير و ما بتقدري تنسيه ابداً  و بيوم من الايام اجت عليكي و اعتذرت الك........اش بتكون ردة فعلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
8-اش رأيك بالكلام التالي......قمة الحب ان يجبرك الصمت على الكلام فيعجز الكلام عن التعبير و يبقى الحب....
9-لو تم تخييرك ما بين الحبيب و الصديقة الأخت..........من تختاري؟ اختاري واحد بس؟
10- اوصفيلنا المنظر الي بتشوفيه لما تطلعي من البيت؟؟
11- شو رأيك بجرش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
12-احكيلنا شوي عن اعز صديقاتك,واحكيلنا موقف حسيتي نفسك فخورة كونها صديقتك؟
13-هل تخصصك في الجامعة هو ما كنتي تطمحي اليه؟
14-اش رأيك بكلية الحصن...اذا مرة اجيتي عليها؟
15- من هي سوسن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مش مثل ما هو مكتوب بالهوية :Db465236ff: 
و اخر سؤال........اكيد ما ازعجتك يالاسئلة؟
13-

----------


## العالي عالي

سوسن على كرسي الاعتراف يا الله 


لقي على راسك اسئلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

1- كم عدد الأخوة و الأخوات؟؟؟
عندي اخين وتلات خوات 2-اش رأيك بمها كصديقة و كأخت؟؟؟
يعني سؤال عام كتير مها اختي واعز صديقاتي ومخزن اسراري 
3-من هو صديقك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الانسان اللي بيكون معي صادق اكتر من نفسه .
4-اذكريلي اجمل 5 اغاني عربية بنظرك و كذلك 5 اغاني اجنبية؟
عربية :1) بحب اغنية لو على قلبي لفضل شاكر كتير 
2) عز الحبايب لصابر الرباعي 
3) احبيني بلا عقد لكاظم الساهر 
4) ارجع للشوق لاليسا 
5)وحدة وحدة لمحمد حماقي اجنبي 
1)broken - evanescence.....is my favorit 
2)lacrymosa -evanescence 
3)unbreak my heart 
4) - Your Beautiful James Blunt
5) Because Of You - Kelly Clarkson


5-بتلبسي نظارات شمسية ؟
لا ما بلسها 
6- اسم عضو اخطأتي معاه من خلال ردودك؟
ما بتوقع اني غلطت في حق حد 
7-راح احطك بموقف شوي صعب.......لو كان الك صديقة بمعنى الاخت و هاي الصديقة جرحت قلبك جرح كبير و ما بتقدري تنسيه ابداً و بيوم من الايام اجت عليكي و اعتذرت الك........اش بتكون ردة فعلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شوف انا في هيك مواقف بقدر اضبط اعصابي واتصرف بهدوء كمان .. ممكن اكون معصبة كتير بس بظهر غير هيك ، اذا كان الموقف صعب كتير وما بقدر اتجاوزه بحكيلها بكل بساطة اسفك مش مقبول وبمشي ممكن اندم على فعلي ... بس كل خطىء لازم يكون اله عقاب 
8-اش رأيك بالكلام التالي......قمة الحب ان يجبرك الصمت على الكلام فيعجز الكلام عن التعبير و يبقى الحب....

انا معاه 100% 9-لو تم تخييرك ما بين الحبيب و الصديقة الأخت..........من تختاري؟ اختاري واحد بس؟
ممكن الحبيب 
10- اوصفيلنا المنظر الي بتشوفيه لما تطلعي من البيت؟؟
بشوف عبارة عن ثلاث طوابق من الدرجات علي ان انزلها ، وعندما اصل الى باب العمارة ارى خمس درجات اسمنتية وممر مصبوب صب ، على جنبه دالية ( نفسي اشوف عليها عنب )

11- شو رأيك بجرش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حلوة كتير بتجنن ، لو خيروني بينها وبين الزرقاء بختارها اكيد 
12-احكيلنا شوي عن اعز صديقاتك,واحكيلنا موقف حسيتي نفسك فخورة كونها صديقتك؟
انا وهي صحبة من الصف العاشر ... ضلينا صحبة سنة وتقاتلنا بعدها بسنة ونص 
وضلينا حرابة طول التوجيهي وهيك حتى دخلنا نفس الجامعة 
وتصالحنا بعدها وضلت صحبتنا 
ويمكن صارت اقوى 
13-هل تخصصك في الجامعة هو ما كنتي تطمحي اليه؟

انا طول عمري بدي هندسة حاسوب .... حتى طلع اشي اسمه هندسة نووي حصرت بدي نووي 
قدمت نووي وما طلعلي فرجعت للحاسوب .. نعم هو جزء صغير من طموحي 14-اش رأيك بكلية الحصن...اذا مرة اجيتي عليها؟
رأيي فيها ما تغير من لما شفتها اول مرة صغيرة كتير ( مدرستي كانت اكبر منها ) 
وزاد هاد الرأيي بعد ما دخلت التكنو 

15- من هي سوسن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مش مثل ما هو مكتوب بالهوية
يعني هو بكل حال شهادتي بنفسي اكيد مجروحة .. هاد السؤال كيف بده يكون غير مدح للشخصي حفظني الله ورعاني 
بس انا انسانة بسيطة جدا ،اكبر احلامي في الحياة السعادة والراحة ، بتمنى انه من افعالي واعمالي يكون اهلي دائما راضيين عني 
عندي اهلي وصحباتي في كل الدنيا ، حاليا انا بعيش احلى سنوات عمري ، مبسوطة في دراستي مع انها متعبة شوية 16 - و اخر سؤال........اكيد ما ازعجتك يالاسئلة؟ لا ابدا ما انزعجت

----------


## العالي عالي

1 - لو قال لك المصباح السحري اختاري ثلاث امنيات في الدنيا واحققها لك . . ماذا تتمنى ؟


2 - عندما تكوني زهقانة ، ولوحدك جالسة في البيت ، ماذا تفعلي ؟؟


3- كم ساعه تجلسي على النت ؟


4-ما أصعب موقف مر عليكي؟


5- ما رأيك في الشعر ؟ ؟ ومن هو افضل شاعر لديك ؟


6-ما افضل اسم نال اعجابك في المنتدى ؟


7- ما هي امنيتك في الحياه ؟


8- من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ؟


9- كم مره دعيتي الله هذا اليوم ؟


10-اكتبي احلى مسج عندك ؟


11 - من انتي؟( بكلمة او بشعر ((لك الحرية )) )


12 -متى اخر مرة ضحكتي من قلبك؟ وليش؟


13 -اخر مرة بكيت من قلبك؟وليش؟


14 -هل حسيتي في يوم من الايام بالضعف؟ومتى كان؟

15 -من الشخص الي تتمنى ياخذ فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين؟


16 =آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟!؟


17-هل فعلا انتي مرتاحية في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟


18 عضو يستحق الصداقه؟


19عضو شفته و عضو بدك تشوفيه ؟ >>> اكتبي اسماءهم


20-عضو شخصيته مثل شخصيتك؟


21عضو تعجبك شخصيته؟


22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟

23- باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟

24- شخص لاترفضي له طلبا ..؟؟

25- مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟

26- ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ...؟؟

27- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟

28- ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟

29- مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟؟

30- نزار شاعر المرأه.... وانتي شاعر من ...؟؟

31حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

32- جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟ 

--------------------------------------

ولنا عودة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً على الاجوبة 

بس اش دخل الزرقا بالقصة

هههههههههههه

لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## جسر الحياة

والله وإذا بدكم الصراحه يا شباب زينه ما خلت إلنا أسئله نسألها لساره
ما شاء الله أسئلتها كافيه ووافيه .

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله وإذا بدكم الصراحه يا شباب زينه ما خلت إلنا أسئله نسألها لساره
> ما شاء الله أسئلتها كافيه ووافيه .


شو دخل زينة بالموضوع وبعدين سارة من زمان ما كانت على كرسي الاعتراف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> والله وإذا بدكم الصراحه يا شباب زينه ما خلت إلنا أسئله نسألها لساره
> ما شاء الله أسئلتها كافيه ووافيه .


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله وإذا بدكم الصراحه يا شباب زينه ما خلت إلنا أسئله نسألها لساره
> ما شاء الله أسئلتها كافيه ووافيه .


الآن وبعد جهد جهيد تبين لنا وفقا ً للفحص الطبي الشأمل بأنك يا العقرب مضروب على راسك في هراوة عن جد ...!!! :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

وينك سوسن تردي على الاسئلة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

بسم الله وعلى الله الاتكال 
متل امتحان الموراد 30 سؤال 
يا رب تساعدني 
 :Db465236ff: 
1 - لو قال لك المصباح السحري اختاري ثلاث امنيات في الدنيا واحققها لك . . ماذا تتمنى ؟
أأمن تعليمي الجامعي حتى اخلص دكتوراه , احقق حلم واحد لامي ، وحلم واحد لابوي 

2 - عندما تكوني زهقانة ، ولوحدك جالسة في البيت ، ماذا تفعلي ؟؟

تلفزيون أو نت أو بنحكي انا ومها ، او انا واهلي 
3- كم ساعه تجلسي على النت ؟
يعني حسب الفضاوة بس بالمعدل 4 ساعات 

4-ما أصعب موقف مر عليكي؟
لما صار حادث سير مع اختي 
5- ما رأيك في الشعر ؟ ؟ ومن هو افضل شاعر لديك ؟
بصراحة انا من محبي الشعر ،وما عندي شاعر مفضل ، بحب شعر محمود درويش 

6-ما افضل اسم نال اعجابك في المنتدى ؟
بدون مجاملة وبدون اسم (العالي عالي ) من اكتر الاسماء اللي شدتني للمنتدى 
7- ما هي امنيتك في الحياه ؟
النجاح والعيشة الرضية ، ورضى اهلي علي 
8- من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ؟
ابوي 
9- كم مره دعيتي الله هذا اليوم ؟
ما عديتهم 
10-اكتبي احلى مسج عندك ؟
ما بحب شغلة المسجات وما عندي مسج محبب 
11 - من انتي؟( بكلمة او بشعر ((لك الحرية )) )
انا التي 
12 -متى اخر مرة ضحكتي من قلبك؟ وليش؟
يوم السبت ، لانه صحباتي سمعو الرنة اللي مخصصتها لاخوي (دبانة سكرانة ) ومتنا ضحك على الرنة 
13 -اخر مرة بكيت من قلبك؟وليش؟
يوم ما توفى سيدي 
14 -هل حسيتي في يوم من الايام بالضعف؟ومتى كان؟
اه ، لما احس حالي ما حققت اللي المفروض يكون مستواي 
15 -من الشخص الي تتمنى ياخذ فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين؟
امي 

16 =آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟!؟
ما في حد معين 
17-هل فعلا انتي مرتاحية في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟
اه كتير (عيلتي الكبيرة )
18 عضو يستحق الصداقه؟
باريسيا
19عضو شفته و عضو بدك تشوفيه ؟ >>> اكتبي اسماءهم
عضو شفته :مها وما بعرف غيرها 
نفسي اشوفه (كل المنتدى ) وحابة اشوف عنجد ايات 
20-عضو شخصيته مثل شخصيتك؟
ما في حد 
21عضو تعجبك شخصيته؟
محمد قسايمة 
22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟
لامي 23- باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟
!!!!!!24- شخص لاترفضي له طلبا ..؟؟
ما في حد معين 25- مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟
ام كلثوم 26- ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ...؟؟
السفر على لبنان 27- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟
ما عندي لحد هسة 28- ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟
الفشل في الحياة 29- مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟؟
احيانا بحكي سريع 30- نزار شاعر المرأه.... وانتي شاعر من ...؟؟
ما في حد معين 31حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟
!!!!!!!!
32- جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟ 
اقتل واحد من المنتدى

----------


## diyaomari

الضحية في الجريمة ان شاء الله ما يكون انا

1) شو هو موقفك اذا حدا حكالك شي سيء فجأة (ما تعرفيه)وانتي مع صاحباتك مثلا؟


2)امنية بدك تحققيها على الصعيد الشخصي بعد 10 سنين؟


3)اذا أخطأتي في شيء ....بتعتذري ....ولا بتكبر براسك وما بدك تعتذري؟


4)هل انتي دائما صريحة؟


5)هل كذبتي ولو (كذبة بيضة)؟


6) شو بد تحكي للاشخاص ما عجبوكي في تصرفاتهم....؟


7)شو بتتمني لصديقتك...................... مــــهــــا؟


8)كيف علاقتك مع الشباب؟


9) لا تكوني زعلانة من الاسئلة..... ؟


10) شو مواصفات الزوج المثالي بالنسبة الك؟


11) شو مدى معرفتك في الاقتصاد....الامور الطبية.....الحياتية بشكل عام؟

----------


## saousana

الضحية في الجريمة ان شاء الله ما يكون انا

1) شو هو موقفك اذا حدا حكالك شي سيء فجأة (ما تعرفيه)وانتي مع صاحباتك مثلا؟

بتخيل انه بيصير وجهي احمر وببكي على طول ، وبعد ما اهدى بفكر شو بدي اعمل
2)امنية بدك تحققيها على الصعيد الشخصي بعد 10 سنين؟

اكون مخلصة تعليمي ، ومستقرة ومحددة شو بدي في مستقبلي 

3)اذا أخطأتي في شيء ....بتعتذري ....ولا بتكبر براسك وما بدك تعتذري؟

بعتذر اذا كنت مقتنعة اني غلطانة ، وبعترف في غلطتي كمان 
4)هل انتي دائما صريحة؟

لا مش في كل الحالات 
5)هل كذبتي ولو (كذبة بيضة)؟

اه في مواقف معينة 
6) شو بد تحكي للاشخاص ما عجبوكي في تصرفاتهم....؟

ولا بدي احكيلهم اشي ... طالما انا بعيدة عنهم وتصرفاتهم ما بتمسني شخصيا ما بيعنوني بس يوصل الغلط جهتي ما بسكت 

7)شو بتتمني لصديقتك...................... مــــهــــا؟

مها اختي بتمنالها تتحقق كل احلامها ،  تتخرج مهندسة قبلي على الاقل  :Db465236ff: 
8)كيف علاقتك مع الشباب؟

سؤال عام كتير ، من اي ناحية بده يكون يعني 
9) لا تكوني زعلانة من الاسئلة..... ؟

لا مش زعلانة 
10) شو مواصفات الزوج المثالي بالنسبة الك؟

المواصفات كتير جدا : خلوق ، مؤدب ، بيخاف ربنا ، حنون ،متفهم ، بيحبني لشخصي 
راكز  ، شخصيته قوية ، متعلم ، بيقدر افكاري ، مستمع جيد ، بيشجعني اكمل تعليمي واحقق احلامي ، ولازم يكون عيونه زرق  :Db465236ff: 

11) شو مدى معرفتك في الاقتصاد....الامور الطبية.....الحياتية بشكل عام؟

عندي معلومات عامة بقدر كافي يخليني اتصرف في اي مجال من المجالات السابقة 
يعني على الاقل بفهم عن شو بيحكي ، وعن شو الموضوع وبقدر اشارك فيه مهما كانت نوعيته

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]شو اكتر شي بتحبيه بسوسن ؟
شو اكتر شي بتكرهيه بسوسن ؟
شو اكتر شي بتحبيه في المنتدى ؟
افضل قسم في المنتدى ؟
لو كنت عضو اداري شو بتعملي تغيرات في المنتدى ؟
مين العضو يالي حابيه تقتيليه ..احتمال نفس يالي حابه اقتله جد ما بمزح ؟؟
ايهما اصفى الماء البارد او الحار؟
متى تكتب سوسن خواطرها من قلبها؟
ولي عوده متل ما بقولو [/align]

----------


## saousana

شو اكتر شي بتحبيه بسوسن ؟
احترت شو جواب السؤال ، ما عندي اكتر اشي بحبه 
شو اكتر شي بتكرهيه بسوسن ؟
بكره الفضول ، اسوء صفات الناس الفضول اللي بخليني اعصب افقد تركيزي 
شو اكتر شي بتحبيه في المنتدى ؟
انه اغلبية الاعضاء محترمين واصحاب فكر وبيمثلو صورة جامعاتهم ، عائلاتهم وانفسهم بكل خير 
افضل قسم في المنتدى ؟
الحانة اكيد 
لو كنت عضو اداري شو بتعملي تغيرات في المنتدى ؟
ما بعرف حاليا مش خاطر في بالي اشي 

مين العضو يالي حابيه تقتيليه ..احتمال نفس يالي حابه اقتله جد ما بمزح ؟؟
ما في حد معين بيستاهل اقتله وادخل السجن مشانه  :Db465236ff: 
في عضو ما بيعجبني متلا بتجنبه احسن اشي 

ايهما اصفى الماء البارد او الحار؟
انا برأيي الماء البارد 

متى تكتب سوسن خواطرها من قلبها؟
عندما تحس انا ما في قلبها حان ان يخرج على ورق

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> والله وإذا بدكم الصراحه يا شباب زينه ما خلت إلنا أسئله نسألها لساره
> ما شاء الله أسئلتها كافيه ووافيه .


 

 :Hah:   :Hah:   :Hah:   :Hah: 

ولك شو هاذ عن جد ضحكت من كل قلبي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو مواصفات الزوج المثالي بالنسبة الك؟
> 
> المواصفات كتير جدا : خلوق ، مؤدب ، بيخاف ربنا ، حنون ،متفهم ، بيحبني لشخصي 
> راكز  ، شخصيته قوية ، متعلم ، بيقدر افكاري ، مستمع جيد ، بيشجعني اكمل تعليمي واحقق احلامي ، ولازم يكون عيونه زرق 
>  [/COLOR][/SIZE]



سؤالي يا سوسن هاذ الزوج وين رح تلاقيه ؟؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

مساء الخير سوسن ...



 .... برأيك من ينطبق عليه ما يلي :

عضو محبوب.....

عضو عصبي.....

عضو مواضيعة رهيبه........

عضو بدك تشوفيه.........

عضو توقيعه رهيب..........

عضو ما حبيته.........

عضو مفقود........

عضو واثق من نفسه........

عضو داخل مزاجك.......

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........ 

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك .............

عضو ما بتحبي تشوفيه بالمنتدي ................

عضو شاعر ..................

عضو رياضي ...................



وكمان اعطينا رأيك ب :

العالي عالي 

ايمن

نادر الطراونة

مها

عمار

محمد القسايمة

حسان

حلا

سارة

ضياء العمري 

معاذ القرعان

احمد الزعبي 

خالد الجنيدي

ايات قاسم 

ابونعيم

غسان 


ما هو  اجمل بيت شعر  بالنسبة الك 

ما هي الاكله المفضلة بالنسبة الك 

من هو افضل مطرب وافضل ممثل بالنسبة الك 

من هو الشخص  الذي لا تستغني عنه ابدا خارج نطاق الاسرة

وين بتتمني تسكني بالمستقبل 

بعد التخرج  لقيتي وظيفة ... بطبيعة الشغل الي بتحبيه.. لكن الراتب يادوب يكفي مواصلات من عمان لجرش ايش بتعملي 

ايش هو حلمك الي بتسعي لتحقيقه  .. غير اكمال دراساتك العليا 

متى كان اسعد يوم بحياتك  واتعس يوم بحياتك .. حتى الان 

اخر سؤال  .. بدك تروحي عالاردنية ولا ضاله بالتكنو

----------


## saousana

> سؤالي يا سوسن هاذ الزوج وين رح تلاقيه ؟؟؟؟


اولا هو اللي بده يلاقيني مش انا الاقيه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
وبعدين نسيت اكتب انه لازم يكون غني

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اولا هو اللي بده يلاقيني مش انا الاقيه  
> وبعدين نسيت اكتب انه لازم يكون غني


كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان شاء الله انه غير يلاقيك  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

مساء الخير سوسن ...



.... برأيك من ينطبق عليه ما يلي :

عضو محبوب    مها  

عضو عصبي مها وواحد كما نسيت مين 

عضو مواضيعة رهيبه  حلا 

عضو بدك تشوفيه انا ما بعرف ولا حد من المنتدى الا مها ( نفسي اشوف الكل في صورة جماعية ) 
عضو توقيعه رهيب  انا بكل تواضع 

عضو ما حبيته !!!!!! 

عضو مفقود حسان 

عضو واثق من نفسه ما بعرف 

عضو داخل مزاجك كتار في المنتدى 
عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح ما في حد معين 

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك حرام لحد الان ما حد تزانخ على ولا مرة 

عضو ما بتحبي تشوفيه بالمنتدي هو في بس ما بحب احكي 

عضو شاعر محمد قسايمة 

عضو رياضي غسان 



وكمان اعطينا رأيك ب :

العالي عالي  : اله حضور في المنتدى وبيعمل جو 

ايمن : بيكره كل البنات في المنتدى .. نفسه يكحشنا كلنا منه 

نادر الطراونة : اله وحشة ، وغيابه واضح عن المنتدى 

مها : شو بده يكون رأيي باختي يعني 

عمار : محاور رائع بستمتع فلي الحوار معاه ، واله شخصية في المتندى 

محمد القسايمة : شاعر المنتدى ورفيق الكفاح التكنواي ، ما بعرف حد في المنتدى ما بيحترمه 

حسان : بحسه زي صاحب الظل الطويل ما بشوفه في المنتدى ابدا 

حلا : مشرفة رائعة ومصممة مبدعة الله يعينها على اشراف الحانة 

سارة : مشرفة رائعة ، وتوقيعها حلو 

ضياء العمري : محاور رائع 

معاذ القرعان : صاحب الابتسامة والروقان الدائم ، وصياد المنتدى 

احمد الزعبي : حبه لتامر مجنني 

خالد الجنيدي : نيرد المنتدى وحارسه سابقا 

ايات قاسم : الها حضور واضح  في المنتدى ونفسي اشوفها 

ابونعيم :  الله يخليله نعيم وتالا ويكبرهم في عزه ، ويوفقه في دراسته 

غسان  : اسئلة طويلة بس اكيد الها فكرة ، رفيق الحزب الثوري ، وانسان محترم من قبل الجميع 

ما هو اجمل بيت شعر بالنسبة الك 
ما بعرف شو اوله بس بعرف انه فيه ( عرفت شيئا وغابت عنك اشياء ) هاد نقلا عن سيدي 

ما هي الاكله المفضلة بالنسبة الك 
ورق الدوالي 

من هو افضل مطرب وافضل ممثل بالنسبة الك 
ما بحب ولا مطرب ولا مغني هاد الحب اللي بتشوفوه عند البنات 

من هو الشخص الذي لا تستغني عنه ابدا خارج نطاق الاسرة
يمكن صاحباتي 

وين بتتمني تسكني بالمستقبل 
في مكان حلو كتير ، وبيت من رسم خيالي ( شو اسم المنطقة ربنا وحده اعلم ) 

بعد التخرج لقيتي وظيفة ... بطبيعة الشغل الي بتحبيه.. لكن الراتب يادوب يكفي مواصلات من عمان لجرش ايش بتعملي 
بشتغل فيها اكسب خبرة لانه الدلال بدون خبرة ما بينفع . بعد ما اخد الخبرة بتصير فرصي احسن ان شاء الله والرواتب اعلى 

ايش هو حلمك الي بتسعي لتحقيقه .. غير اكمال دراساتك العليا 
اشوف اهلي فخورين ببنتهم وين ما راحو وين ما كانو 

متى كان اسعد يوم بحياتك واتعس يوم بحياتك .. حتى الان 
اسعد يوم في حياتي اظن لسه ما اجا ,,, لسة ما شفت كل اشي فيها وبتوقع انه اللي جاي رح يكون افضل من اللي راح ، ما بقدر اسمي ولا لحظة اسعد حياتي 
اتعس يوم حكيت سابقا انه يوم ما تعرضت اختي لحادث سير 

اخر سؤال .. بدك تروحي عالاردنية ولا ضاله بالتكنو ِ
لا رح اضل في التكنو ، وان شاء الله بخلص منها على خير وبكمل في الاردنية

----------


## diyaomari

الله يعينك يا سوسن

انا مش عارف هو ضل اسئلة بعد ولا لأ

وان شاء الله يدور عليكي عريس الغفلة :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> الله يعينك يا سوسن
> 
> انا مش عارف هو ضل اسئلة بعد ولا لأ
> 
> وان شاء الله يدور عليكي عريس الغفلة


ولا انا بعرف اذا ضل ولا لأ
مش عارفة ليش موضوع فارس او عريس الاحلام لافت انتباهكم كتير 
مع انه الموضوع عادي جدا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

دخلك المواصفات اللي طلبتيها 

وين موجودة

(( خلوق ، مؤدب ، بيخاف ربنا ، حنون ،متفهم ، بيحبني لشخصي 
راكز ، شخصيته قوية ، متعلم ، بيقدر افكاري ، مستمع جيد ، بيشجعني اكمل تعليمي واحقق احلامي ، ولازم يكون عيونه زرق ، لازم يكون غني ))

بتتصوري انو يكون موجود

على كل حال انا بتمنالك الخير 
واذا انا شفت هالشب ولا يهمك بدلو عليكي

ولا زعلك ام السوس

----------


## saousana

> دخلك المواصفات اللي طلبتيها 
> 
> وين موجودة
> 
> (( خلوق ، مؤدب ، بيخاف ربنا ، حنون ،متفهم ، بيحبني لشخصي 
> راكز ، شخصيته قوية ، متعلم ، بيقدر افكاري ، مستمع جيد ، بيشجعني اكمل تعليمي واحقق احلامي ، ولازم يكون عيونه زرق ، لازم يكون غني ))
> 
> بتتصوري انو يكون موجود
> 
> ...


يعني نمشي قيهم وحدة وحدة 
الخلوقين كتار والحمد لله 
والمؤدببين كمان 
والحمد لله كتار من الناس بيخافو ربنا 
الحنان صفة موجودة عند كتيرين ناس والتفهم كمان 
بيحبني لشخصي هاد اهم شرط 
راكز اكيد  لازم يكون راكز يعني بده يكون رب عائلة 
شخصيته قوية مش زي شخصيات هاي الايام ما بعرف شو مالها ( بطلنا نميز بين البنت والشب ) 
وكمل النمط على الباقي بتشوف انه الموضوع مش مستحيل 
مش عارفة ليش مستغربين الموضوع

----------


## diyaomari

شو حكينا ام السوس

خلص ولا زعلك

انا بدورلك عليه وبدلو عليكي

مـــــبـــــروك  ســلـــف

معزوم على العرس انا

----------


## diyaomari

وكمان هو بيني وبينك 
احنا الشباب
شايفينها بصورة ثانية 
ومكبرينها

----------


## diyaomari

> الدنيا اخر  وقت


يا معاذ اولا سوسن ما بتدور على شب 
ثانيا انا طرحت عليها سؤال شو مواصفات الزوج المثالي 
وكانت صريحة في الجواب وهاي المواصفات اللي بدها اياها

فما غلطت سوسن باشي بالعكس

----------


## saousana

> وكمان هو بيني وبينك 
> احنا الشباب
> شايفينها بصورة ثانية 
> ومكبرينها


انا حاسة انه الموضوع اثر فيكم كتير 
يعني ما بعرف شو بيصير بس تقرأوها هاي الموصفات اكيد بصير مقارنة بين الصفات وبين شخصية كل واحد فيكم 
الموضوع انا ما قصدت فيها اهانة اي شخص 
بس هو سؤال عادي كتير ، وجاوبت عليه كمان كتير في حياتي 
بس اللي صار هو ما بعرف ليش هيك 
يعني انا باجباتي كنت صريحة اكتر من هيك كمان 
بس هاد اللي اثر فيكم؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على راحتك يا سوسن انا مو قصدي المسخرة متل ما حكيتي 

انتي حرة في رأيك لانه بيضل رأي شخصي 

وانشاء الله بتحقق شروطك في فارس احلامك 

وانا من جهتي بتمنالك كل الخير 

بس بدي منك تعزمينا على العرس اوكي 

كل شي ولا زعلك يا سوسن

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عدت و في نفسي المزيد من الاسئلة

1- كلمة مشابهة للخيانة؟
2-اش نوع تلفونك؟
3-ااش نوع الخط؟
4-رقم تلفونك....عاجبك و له مثل عداد الكهربا؟
5-اش رأيك بالكلام التالي

Smile . . . tomorrow will be worse. 
Never argue with a women when she's tired -- or rested. 
"To succeed in politics, it is often necessary to rise above your principles" 

كل جملة اعطينا ردك فيها

6-كم عدد اصدقائك اللذين تعتبرينهم في مقام اخوتك؟
7-لو ربحتي تذكرة ذهاب الى اي دولة في العالم....أين تذهبي؟
8-منطقة في الاردن تتمني ان تزوريها؟
9-سؤال شوي بايخ....اش اسم عائلتك؟
10-اش رأيك بالعلاقة بين الشب و الفتاة في الجامعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
11-اخر مرة ضربتي مها؟؟
12-اش اجمل اسم شب عندك و كذلك اسم بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
13-اجمل منظر شفتيه بحياتك و تتمني  ان يتكرر؟
14-بتحبي الوحدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
15-مغني اجنبي او مغنية تحبي اغانيه و كذلك مغني عربي او عربية؟
16-كلمة تقوليها لكل من؟
-اهل فلسطين
-اهل العراق
-اهل لبنان
-اهل الاردن
اكتفي بالموجود الان و ربما اعود

----------


## saousana

1- كلمة مشابهة للخيانة؟
الكذب 

2-اش نوع تلفونك؟
amoi

3-ااش نوع الخط؟
امنية 

4-رقم تلفونك....عاجبك و له مثل عداد الكهربا؟
عاجبني كتير موسيقي 

5-اش رأيك بالكلام التالي

Smile . . . tomorrow will be worse. 
انا كتير بطبقة في حياتي 

Never argue with a women when she's tired -- or rested. 
لانه الوحدة لما تكون تعبانة بتكون في احسن حالتها للنقاش وما حد بيغلبها 

"To succeed in politics, it is often necessary to rise above your principles" 
هاد الواقع المؤلم اللي بصير في حياتنا ، السياسة بدها تنازل عن المبادىءفي الاحوال 

6-كم عدد اصدقائك اللذين تعتبرينهم في مقام اخوتك؟
4 

7-لو ربحتي تذكرة ذهاب الى اي دولة في العالم....أين تذهبي؟
برطانيا 

8-منطقة في الاردن تتمني ان تزوريها؟
انا لفيت كل الاردن تقريبا بس عمري ما رحت على الطفيلة 

9-سؤال شوي بايخ....اش اسم عائلتك؟
ابو نعمة 

10-اش رأيك بالعلاقة بين الشب و الفتاة في الجامعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني اكتر من حدود الزمالة في الدراسة انا ما بعترف فيها 


11-اخر مرة ضربتي مها؟؟
اول مبارح  :Db465236ff: 

12-اش اجمل اسم شب عندك و كذلك اسم بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسم شب انا بحب اسم تيم كتير  

13-اجمل منظر شفتيه بحياتك و تتمني ان يتكرر؟
البحر في الشتا ، يا الله ما احلاه 

14-بتحبي الوحدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا مش كتير ما بعرف ادرس حتى وانا لحالي 
15-مغني اجنبي او مغنية تحبي اغانيه و كذلك مغني عربي او عربية؟
مغنية اجنبية Evancence ، ومغني عربي فضل شاكر 
16-كلمة تقوليها لكل من؟
-اهل فلسطين 
الله معكم ويفك اسر اسراكم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): -
اهل العراق
الله يهديهم ويتفقوا على اشي ويتركوا الفتنة 
-اهل لبنان
مشكلتهم ما الها حل 
-اهل الاردن
احلى ناس بس لو انهم يبتسموا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عدت مخصوص لاسأل سؤال واحد فقط,

هل لسوسن اهتمامات سياسيه؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> على راحتك يا سوسن انا مو قصدي المسخرة متل ما حكيتي 
> 
> انتي حرة في رأيك لانه بيضل رأي شخصي 
> 
> وانشاء الله بتحقق شروطك في فارس احلامك 
> 
> وانا من جهتي بتمنالك كل الخير 
> 
> بس بدي منك تعزمينا على العرس اوكي 
> ...


ما في حدا راح يطق مرارتي غيرك في المنتدى

----------


## saousana

> عدت مخصوص لاسأل سؤال واحد فقط,
> 
> هل لسوسن اهتمامات سياسيه؟


نعم عندي اهتمامت بسطية بحد يجعلني على علم بالاحداث التي في المنطقة

----------


## saousana

> ما في حدا راح يطق مرارتي غيرك في المنتدى


الله يخليلي الفهم والفهمانين  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مين الي غير رفقاء الحزب

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله يخليلي الفهم والفهمانين 
> مين الي غير رفقاء الحزب


انا حكتولا هيك بس عشان كلمة انشاء الي كاتبها غلط و مفروض تنكتب ان شاء 

اما بالنسبة لموضوعكوا انا محايد يعني لا معاه و لا ضده  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

يعني ما بدي اطرح رأي في الموضوع  :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

> انا حكتولا هيك بس عشان كلمة انشاء الي كاتبها غلط و مفروض تنكتب ان شاء 
> 
> اما بالنسبة لموضوعكوا انا محايد يعني لا معاه و لا ضده 
> 
> يعني ما بدي اطرح رأي في الموضوع


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## جسر الحياة

صباح الخير سوسن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ما في حدا راح يطق مرارتي غيرك في المنتدى


انا يا خالد كتبتها مخصوص عشانك 

بمزح معك بس حبيت اشوف شو بدك تحكي

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (30): 

وانتي يا سوسن  

ليش حامله علينا كل الحمل هاد 

على كل حال الله يسامحك 

ان شاء الله رح نتصالح عن قريب 

صح يا شباب

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا يا خالد كتبتها مخصوص عشانك 
> 
> 
> 
> وانتي يا سوسن احسابك عندي 
> 
> بعدين بتفاهم انا واياكي


[COLOR="Red"]
كلك ذوق يا صديقي...[/COLOR]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عدلنا المشاركة يا خالد 

انتبه وشوف شو كاتب  يا حبيبي

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

سوسن استمتعت جدا بقراءة أجوبتك

وصدقيني ما عاد ادخل المنتدى لأنه عندي دراسه

وانتي الله يوفقك

----------


## saousana

> سوسن استمتعت جدا بقراءة أجوبتك
> 
> وصدقيني ما عاد ادخل المنتدى لأنه عندي دراسه
> 
> وانتي الله يوفقك


الله يوفقك عبد الله ونسمع الاخبار الطيبة عنك 
التوجيهي بده هز كتاف وان شاء اللع ربنا يوفقك ونسمع المعدل بالستعين

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> سوسن استمتعت جدا بقراءة أجوبتك
> 
> وصدقيني ما عاد ادخل المنتدى لأنه عندي دراسه
> 
> وانتي الله يوفقك


مع انه الكلام موجه لسوسن 

بس بدي احكيلك دير بالك على دراستك و الله يوفقك

و بدنا منك معدل عالي

----------


## anas_shbeeb

مسا الخير عذرا على تطفلي بس حاب اعرف شو هوه السؤال اللي بتهربي منه ؟ بصراحة

----------


## diyaomari

اخلتف العلماء يا سوسن وقالوا :
.
.
.
.
.
.
مازال هناك اسئلة فتلقيها مني ومن غيري


1)إلى من ترسلي المحبة ....؟

2)إلى من تشتاقين(اذا كنت في سفر) .......؟

3)إذا اردت ان تبوحي بسر ما لمن تقوليه اولا(من هو الشخص القريب منك)...؟

4)عندما تكوني حزينة ماذا تفعلي...؟

5)ما طبيعة الأغاني التي تسمعيها ...(حزينة ، فرح ، رومانسي،هادئة، بتنطنط :Db465236ff: ،  ...)..؟

6)ما هي المصاعب التي تواجينها في رحلتك الصباحية إلى الجامعة....؟

7)(لنشوفك بالحساب) عدد اذا جمعتيه إلى (حاصل ضرب 2 في نصفه)...كم النتيجة..؟

8)من خلال تجربتك في الجامعة(سنة) شو اكره مادة عندك وشو اكثر مادة حبيتها...؟

9)اعذرينا على هاد السؤال......خبريناعن تحصيلك العلمي إلى الان في الجامعة (طبعا)...؟

10) هل هناك شخص ممكن يغير من سوسن(طبيعتها ، تصرفاتها ،......) ...؟

11) شو هو شعورك لما طلعت نتيجة التوجيهي ...وشعورك بدخولك الجامعة...؟

12)شو قولك في النسيان(نعمة ، أم نقمة) وهل تنسي افعال سيئة حصلت معك..؟

يـــــــلا .................................... جاوبي على الاسئلة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

سوسن اعطي الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم الوظيفة المناسبة بغض النظر عن التخصص :

عمار
محمد
مها
خالد
ايمن
نادر
العالي عالي
حلا
سارة
زبنة
ابو نعيم
ضياء العمري
معاذ ملحم
حسان 
غسان
انا

----------


## حلم حياتي

*سلام سوسن 
- كم بتقدري تتحملي تزعلي وما تحكي مع شخص جدا قريب حتى لو كان غلطان( ممكن من العائلة)بتوصل ايام ولا بس لحظات

- اذا انحطيتي بموقف تتنازلي وتعتذري من شخص بتعرفي انه غلطان شو بتعملي

- عازمتك على مدينه الملاهي بتروحي وبتلعبي؟
 ولا بتقولي كبرنا على هيك قصص 

صارت معك تكوني بموقف لازم تبكي (بعيد الشر) ومع هيك ما قدرت الا تضحكي؟

اتصل فيك شخص بالخطأ وبعدين كرر اتصالاته (بس كان زوق كتير ) بتحاكيه ولا بتعطيه الكرت الاحمر من اولها؟

صديقة استلفت منك فلوس لحاجة بتطالبيها بترجيعهم ولا تنسيهم لانها مقربه وبتعرفي كيف وضعها 

ممكن تتتعلقي بشخص مستحيل تكون بينكم اي علاقة(يمكن متزوج او اكبر بالسن)

بتحبي يكون الك بالمستقبل عيلة كبيرة ولا بس ولدين بالكتير

متى ممكن تقولي خلص ما عاد بدي افوت المنتدى

بتمنى انه ما اكون تقلت عليك بالأسئلة 
وبتمنالك كل سعادة وهنا وتوفيق بحياتك الشخصية والعملية*

----------


## N_tarawneh

أمّ السوس ...

لي عودة بأسرع وقت ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

وينك يا سوسن الشباب عم بسألوكي وين رحتي
بس ما تكوني خايفه   :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> مسا الخير عذرا على تطفلي بس حاب اعرف شو هوه السؤال اللي بتهربي منه ؟ بصراحة


بكل صراحة مش خاطر على بالي سؤال بتهرب منه

----------


## جسر الحياة

ممكن يا سوسن تحكيلي إيش  عم تدرسي هلأ ووين
وشكرا

----------


## saousana

1)إلى من ترسلي المحبة ....؟
لكل اللي بيعرفوا سوسن وبيحبوها 

2)إلى من تشتاقين(اذا كنت في سفر) .......؟
اكتر اشي لاهلي 

3)إذا اردت ان تبوحي بسر ما لمن تقوليه اولا(من هو الشخص القريب منك)...؟
لمها و لصاحبتي ولاء 

4)عندما تكوني حزينة ماذا تفعلي...؟
على الاغلب ببكي او بكتب اللي عندي 

5)ما طبيعة الأغاني التي تسمعيها ...(حزينة ، فرح ، رومانسي،هادئة، بتنطنط، ...)..؟
هادئة ، واحيانا بتنطط 

6)ما هي المصاعب التي تواجينها في رحلتك الصباحية إلى الجامعة....؟
ما في مصاعب والحمد لله الباص بيوخدني من باب البيت وبيرجعني على باب البيت 
وهاي الحسنة الوحيدة لجامعتي 


7)(لنشوفك بالحساب) عدد اذا جمعتيه إلى (حاصل ضرب 2 في نصفه)...كم النتيجة..؟
هو فين السؤال .. لا بمزح 
بيكون ضعف العدد 


8)من خلال تجربتك في الجامعة(سنة) شو اكره مادة عندك وشو اكثر مادة حبيتها...؟
اكره مادة عندي بامتياز الفيزياء ، وتقريبا بحب كل مواد التخصص سي بلس اوبكجت ديجتال كله عندي حلو 


9)اعذرينا على هاد السؤال......خبريناعن تحصيلك العلمي إلى الان في الجامعة (طبعا)...؟
الحمد لله معدلي التراكمي جيد جدا 80.2 ومعدلي هاد الفصل ممتاز 85.1 علما اني كنت منزلة 10 ساعات 


10) هل هناك شخص ممكن يغير من سوسن(طبيعتها ، تصرفاتها ،......) ...؟
على الاغلب لا 


11) شو هو شعورك لما طلعت نتيجة التوجيهي ...وشعورك بدخولك الجامعة...؟
فرحانة وفرحانة على فرحة اهلي كمان 

12)شو قولك في النسيان(نعمة ، أم نقمة) وهل تنسي افعال سيئة حصلت معك..؟
بتوقع انها حتى في اسوء حالاتها نعمة ، وانا ربنا معطيني قدرة على نسيان كل اشي منيح ومش منيح

----------


## saousana

[align=center]عمار : في السلك الدبوماسي 
محمد : بينفع اكيد في الثقافة وفي اصدار البيانات ، ممكن يكون وزير ثقافة او اعلام 
مها : خلقت لاشياء اسمى ، يعني اكيد بدها تكون اشي ما رفيع وعلى مستوى 
خالد : دكتور في الجامعة 
ايمن : صاحب مكتب للتصميم الرسوم او اشي تاني ما بدي احكيه 
نادر : مؤلف برامج او مسلسلات كوميدية 
العالي عالي : اشي في سلك الملاحة والطيران 
حلا : كمان مصممة مبدعة اكيد في المستقبل 
سارة : مراسلة عن اخبار النجوم في روتانا 
زبنة : معلمة 
ابو نعيم : بتخليه رجل اعمال 
ضياء العمري : محامي 
معاذ ملحم : مذيع على التلفزيون الاردني 
حسان : وزير الداخلية 
غسان : بدال مصطفى الاغا على صدى الملاعب 
انا : بدك تكون قائد في الجيش بحكم موقعك صياد المنتدى [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مرحبا سوسن 

سؤال بسيط : شو هيه الاكله المفضله الك 

وإذا والدتك طبخت اكله انتي ما بتحبيها هل بتوكليها ولا بتوكلي شي تاني

----------


## saousana

- كم بتقدري تتحملي تزعلي وما تحكي مع شخص جدا قريب حتى لو كان غلطان( ممكن من العائلة)بتوصل ايام ولا بس لحظات
من اهلي متلا امي او ابوي اكتر اشي يوم 
ومن غير اهلي بتحمل زعل ممكن يضل سنتين متل ما صار ما اعز صاحباتي 

- اذا انحطيتي بموقف تتنازلي وتعتذري من شخص بتعرفي انه غلطان شو بتعملي
اذا كان غلطان مستحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل اتنازل لو شو ما صار 

- عازمتك على مدينه الملاهي بتروحي وبتلعبي؟
ولا بتقولي كبرنا على هيك قصص 

بلعب ، مين حكى انه الملاهي قصص ولاد صغار 


صارت معك تكوني بموقف لازم تبكي (بعيد الشر) ومع هيك ما قدرت الا تضحكي؟
اه بتصير كتير ، خصوصا لما يكون بابا معصب علي (بحب شكل بابا وهو معصب ما بعرف ليش ) 


اتصل فيك شخص بالخطأ وبعدين كرر اتصالاته (بس كان زوق كتير ) بتحاكيه ولا بتعطيه الكرت الاحمر من اولها؟
من اولها بيتبهدل 


صديقة استلفت منك فلوس لحاجة بتطالبيها بترجيعهم ولا تنسيهم لانها مقربه وبتعرفي كيف وضعها 
بنساهم حتى تتذكر لحالها 

ممكن تتتعلقي بشخص مستحيل تكون بينكم اي علاقة(يمكن متزوج او اكبر بالسن)
لا مش ممكن ، انا بنت بفكر بعقلي 


بتحبي يكون الك بالمستقبل عيلة كبيرة ولا بس ولدين بالكتير
بتمنى تكون وسط ، مش تنين ومش عشرة ثلاث او اربعة 

متى ممكن تقولي خلص ما عاد بدي افوت المنتدى
لما احس انه انا مش مرغوب فيا بعد هيك 
او مش مرتاحة فيه كمان 
والمكان اللي ما بحبه او ما بنحب فيه شو بدي فيه

----------


## saousana

> ممكن يا سوسن تحكيلي إيش  عم تدرسي هلأ ووين
> وشكرا


بدرس هندسة كمبيوتر في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
عفوا

----------


## saousana

> مرحبا سوسن 
> 
> سؤال بسيط : شو هيه الاكله المفضله الك 
> 
> وإذا والدتك طبخت اكله انتي ما بتحبيها هل بتوكليها ولا بتوكلي شي تاني


هو انا اجمالا ما بكره ولا اكلة الا الفول 
بس اذا كان في اكل ما بحبه ببساطة ما باكله 
بحب ورق الدوالي كتير

----------


## جسر الحياة

أوكي شكرا سوسن على الرد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> هو انا اجمالا ما بكره ولا اكلة الا الفول 
> بس اذا كان في اكل ما بحبه ببساطة ما باكله 
> بحب ورق الدوالي كتير



شكرا سوسن على الرد 

انا بحب الدوالي متلك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بمناسبة حصول سوسن على الاشراف, هل كانت تطمح سوسن للوصول للاشراف ام هو مجرد عرض قدم لها من قبل الاداره؟

على الصعيد الاداري الان, هل لدى سوسن افكار و مقترحات و خطط ترغب بتنفيذها على قسمها (الحانه)؟

----------


## saousana

> بمناسبة حصول سوسن على الاشراف, هل كانت تطمح سوسن للوصول للاشراف ام هو مجرد عرض قدم لها من قبل الاداره؟
> 
> على الصعيد الاداري الان, هل لدى سوسن افكار و مقترحات و خطط ترغب بتنفيذها على قسمها (الحانه)؟


في الحقيقة ان موضوع الاشراف لم يكن يخطر لي على بال ، هو عرض من الادارة وانا لبيت الدعوة 
بصراحة لم يخطر في بالي اي افكار جديدة ولكن الواضح ان منتدى الحانة بحاجة الى مشرف على الدوام

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]يوم بيوم يزاداد استمتاعي بالاجوبة اخت سوسن [/align]

----------


## ayman

> [align=center]
> 
> ايمن : صاحب مكتب للتصميم الرسوم او اشي تاني ما بدي احكيه 
> 
>  [/align]




انا بريحك وزير حرب او رئيس جميعة مضادة للمرأة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]يوم بيوم يزاداد استمتاعي بالاجوبة اخت سوسن [/align]


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## diyaomari

كيفك يا سوسن.........؟

ما زال هناك اسئلة ............؟



1) بتعرفي تسوقي سيارة ........؟

2) هل تعرضتي لموقف محرج من قبل.......؟

3) اذا هناك شخص بتقدريه وحكالك امشي هيك....بتردي عليه ولا لأ....؟

4) تتحققت امنياتك(كلهم ، اكتر من نصهم ، نصهم ، اقل من نصهم......)...؟

5) شو رأيك بالخداع (بالكلام ، بالأفعال،.......).....؟

6) لما شخص يسيء الك بشكل عابر ويروح بعيد ....بتسبي عليه ولا بتطنشي وتسامحيه .....؟

7) هل هناك شيء أو أمر ما مهم عند سوسن وما سألناه(بدك تحكيه...وما حكينا عنو)..
  يعني حابة الكل يعرفوا عنك .....وما سألناه للآن......؟

8) لو قالوا انو هناك اجتماع لشباب وصبايا المنتدى في مكان ما ....... بتلبي النداء.....؟

9) هل انتي (بريئة ،  جريئة ،  قوية  ، ضعيفة ، مسكينة على نياتك ، حبوبة طيبة ، قلبك حنون ، عصبية ، مكشرة ، روحك حلوة ، بشعة ، بتثأر ، ذكية ، خبيثة ،ماكرة ، 
بتلعبيها صح،بتعرفي الشخص من عيونه، بتقدمي المساعدة   ،......)...يعني اكيد هناك اكثر من صفة ممكن تكون موجودة لذلك اختاري الصفات الموجودة واكتبيها واذا هناك صفات لسوسن ما ذكرتها اكتبيها كمان......؟(الله معك)


10) اذا شخص اسطلطفك...........شو بتردي على هاد الموضوع.........؟

ويعطيكي العافية .............

----------


## saousana

1) بتعرفي تسوقي سيارة ........؟
لا ما بعرف 

2) هل تعرضتي لموقف محرج من قبل.......؟
اه اكيد مين فينا ما بينحط في مواقف محرجة 


3) اذا هناك شخص بتقدريه وحكالك امشي هيك....بتردي عليه ولا لأ....؟
انا بحب استشير كتير واسأل شو اعمل ، لكن بالنهاية انا ما بعمل الا بحس حالي مقتنعة فيه . اذا شخص بقدره حكالي امشي هيك بمشي اذا كان الحكلام مقتنعة فيه اذا لا ما بمشي 

4) تتحققت امنياتك(كلهم ، اكتر من نصهم ، نصهم ، اقل من نصهم......)...؟
اقل من نصها اكيد ( لسه عمري 19 سنة )

5) شو رأيك بالخداع (بالكلام ، بالأفعال،.......).....؟
الخداع بالكلام هو الكذب ولا اشي غير الكذب مهما اختلفت مسمياته والعبارات المنقمة في وصفه 
الخداع في الفعل في النهاية بينكشف لانه الطبع غلب التطبع 

6) لما شخص يسيء الك بشكل عابر ويروح بعيد ....بتسبي عليه ولا بتطنشي وتسامحيه .....؟
ولا عمري دعيت على حد اساء الي وراح ... حرام خلص الموضوع بينتهي بارضه وبسامحه 


7) هل هناك شيء أو أمر ما مهم عند سوسن وما سألناه(بدك تحكيه...وما حكينا عنو)..
يعني حابة الكل يعرفوا عنك .....وما سألناه للآن......؟
لا ما في مش خاطر على بالي اشي 


8) لو قالوا انو هناك اجتماع لشباب وصبايا المنتدى في مكان ما ....... بتلبي النداء.....؟
ما بعرف .. يعني حسب نوع الاجتماع والهدف من وراه .. حسب الاشخاص الحاضرين والمنسق للاجتماع.. وبالنهاية حسب مواقفة الوالد على الموضوع .. بس اتوقع اني بلبيه 


9) هل انتي (بريئة ، جريئة ، قوية ، ضعيفة ، مسكينة على نياتك ، حبوبة طيبة ، قلبك حنون ، عصبية ، مكشرة ، روحك حلوة ، بشعة ، بتثأر ، ذكية ، خبيثة ،ماكرة ، 
بتلعبيها صح،بتعرفي الشخص من عيونه، بتقدمي المساعدة ،......)...يعني اكيد هناك اكثر من صفة ممكن تكون موجودة لذلك اختاري الصفات الموجودة واكتبيها واذا هناك صفات لسوسن ما ذكرتها اكتبيها كمان......؟(الله معك)

احيانا بريئة ، جريئة ، قوية كتير ، عصبية شوية ، ذكية اكيد ،روحكي حلوة هيك بيحكولي ، بلعبها صح في كتير من الاحيان ، وبحب المساعدة 
ملاحظة خارجة عن الموضوع :؟ ما في بنت في عمرها رح تحكي عن حالها بشعة  :Db465236ff: 
10) اذا شخص اسطلطفك...........شو بتردي على هاد الموضوع.........؟
سؤال محرج شوي بس رح اجاوب عليه 
انا اكيد بحترم رأي الناس فيا وفي شخصيتي ، بس الموضوع عادي 
ورح يكون ردي على الموضوع نسبي بيختلف من شخص لاخر 
يعني رح يكون رد فعلي مناسب لنوع الطرح 
وبما انه ردت فعلي ما رح تكون متوقعة هاد اكيد بكون في مصحلتي

----------


## العالي عالي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


saousana اريد ان تعطي الوظيفة المناسبة للاعضاء التالية اسمائهم 

1- حسان 

2- نادر 

3- غسان

4- معاذ القرعان 

5- ايمن 

6- عمار القسايمة 

7- لمسة شقاوة 

8- حلا

9- سارة

10- باريسيا

11- مها 

12- ابو نعيم

13- ashrafwater

14- بنت الشام

15- زينة 

16- حلم حياتي

17- حمزة 

18- محمد القسايمة 

19- آيات قاسم 

20 - بدون تعليق 

21- انا طبعاً  :Icon31: 

-----------------------------------------

 آخر موضوع شدك ونال على اعجابك في المنتدى؟

:ماهو اكثر تصرف يزعجك من الاعضاء ؟


: 3 اشيــاء بدك تغيريها بالمنتدى ؟

: هل ندمتي مرة على طيبتك ؟

- دعاء ترددينه دايما ؟؟

: هل تعتقدي بأن لديك نظرة ثاقبة للأمور على الأقل 80% ، يعني هل تثق بإحساسك بدرجة كبيرة ؟

: كيف تفرضي حبك على الناس ؟

: ما هي المواقع التي تدخلها غير منتدى الحصن 


: كيف وصلتي لمنتدى الحصن

: لو قلت لك باعطيك اربع تذاكر سفرلأي مكان في العالم بس تختار معاك 3 من اعضاء المنتدى .. من هم ؟ووين بتروحون ؟

-: شو أكلتك المفضلة؟

: شو شرابك المفضل؟

- لو كان لك الاختيار في ان تكون في اي سن اي عمر بدك .. اي سن بتختار ؟وليش؟


لمت تعطي هذه الاشياء حتى لو اشخاص من خارج المنتدى لك حرية الاختيارة مع ذكر السبب
1- وردة بيضة
2- وردة حمراء
3- حجر
4- قرآن كريم
5- كتابة لتعلم الانجليزي
6- كتاب لتعلم العربي
7- خاتم الماس
8- عزومة غدا
9- كف
10- كتاب لتعلم الادب 


ماذا تقول لوالدتك وماذا تحب ان تهديها 


ماذا يخطر ببالك الان

-------------------------------

لنا عودة قريباً 
الله يكون بعونك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

1- حسان :وزير الداخلية 

2- نادر : مؤلف برامج او مسلسلات كوميدية

3- غسان : بدال مصطفى الاغا على صدى الملاعب

4- معاذ القرعان :بده يكون قائد في الجيش بحكم موقعه صياد المنتدى

5- ايمن : صاحب مكتب للتصميم الرسوم او اشي تاني ما بدي احكيه

6- عمار القسايمة : في السلك الدبوماسي

7- لمسة شقاوة : بتخليها خبيرة موضة 

8- حلا : كمان مصممة مبدعة اكيد في المستقبل  

9- سارة : مراسلة عن اخبار النجوم في روتانا

10- باريسيا: وزيرة سلام ، سفيرة نوايا حسنة ، او خبيرة موضة 

11- مها : خلقت لاشياء اسمى ، يعني اكيد بدها تكون اشي ما رفيع وعلى مستوى 

12- ابو نعيم : بتخليه رجل اعمال

13- ashrafwater: دكتور في الجامعة 

14- بنت الشام : مس روضة 

15- زينة :معلمة 

16- حلم حياتي : ممرضة 

17- حمزة : ما بعرفه 

18- محمد القسايمة :بينفع اكيد في الثقافة وفي اصدار البيانات ، ممكن يكون وزير ثقافة او اعلام

19- آيات قاسم : في شركة اتصالات 

20 - بدون تعليق : مراسل صحفي في مجلة اخبار سياسية

21- انا طبعاً :اشي في سلك الملاحة والطيران 

-----------------------------------------

آخر موضوع شدك ونال على اعجابك في المنتدى؟
كرسي الاعتراف 

:ماهو اكثر تصرف يزعجك من الاعضاء ؟
المزح اللي مش مفهوم واللي ما اله معنى ولا طعم ولا لون وبيجي مش في وقته 
او انه الاعضاء يبرورا اخطاؤهم على انها مزح

: 3 اشيــاء بدك تغيريها بالمنتدى ؟
ما في اشي خاطر على بالي 

: هل ندمتي مرة على طيبتك ؟
اه مرات الواحد بيحس المعروف حرام في الناس او انه الطيبة الزايدة هبل 
بس برجع وبحكي انه ما في شي بضيع عند ربنا 

- دعاء ترددينه دايما ؟؟
ان شاء الله خير 

: هل تعتقدي بأن لديك نظرة ثاقبة للأمور على الأقل 80% ، يعني هل تثق بإحساسك بدرجة كبيرة ؟
اه هيك وكتير كمان 

: كيف تفرضي حبك على الناس ؟
ما بفرضه بس الناس في الغالب بتحب الانسان الطبيعي التلقائي اللي ما بيتصنع 
وبتحب الانسان اللي ما بيكذب وبساعدهم 

: ما هي المواقع التي تدخلها غير منتدى الحصن 
بدخل الفيس بوك ، منتديات تانية غير الحصن منها منتدى لجامعتنا ،وحسب القعدة احيانا اخبار ، احيانا مواقع اغاني ، احيانا بكون انزل اشياء ، واكيد المسنجرات دايما مفتوحة وعلى الاقل بكون احكي مع تنين 

: كيف وصلتي لمنتدى الحصن
من مها 

: لو قلت لك باعطيك اربع تذاكر سفرلأي مكان في العالم بس تختار معاك 3 من اعضاء المنتدى .. من هم ؟ووين بتروحون ؟
انا ومها وايات وباريسيا ... بعمل تصويت وين حابين يروحوا 
انا مش فارقة معي المهم مكان حلو بفضل برطانيا او تركيا 

-: شو أكلتك المفضلة؟
الدوالي والمحاشي بشكل عام 

: شو شرابك المفضل؟
المانجا 

- لو كان لك الاختيار في ان تكون في اي سن اي عمر بدك .. اي سن بتختار ؟وليش؟
بختار عمري اللي انا فيه 
الكل بيحكي انه هاي السنين احلى سنوات عمر البنت 

لمت تعطي هذه الاشياء حتى لو اشخاص من خارج المنتدى لك حرية الاختيارة مع ذكر السبب
1- وردة بيضة: لماما ... الها كل اشي نقي وصافي 
2- وردة حمراء : لكل صحباتي 
3- حجر : للناس اللي بيكرهوني 
4- قرآن كريم : لعمي 
5- كتابة لتعلم الانجليزي : لدعاء ولا تسألوني مين دعاء 
6- كتاب لتعلم العربي: الي لاني بحس حالي مش قوية تمام فيها 
7- خاتم الماس : يعني انا ما بشوف حد بيستحقه اكتر مني الا امي
8- عزومة غدا : سيدي
9- كف : ولا بلاش .. ولا لحد 
10- كتاب لتعلم الادب : لا انا ما بعرف ناس مش مؤدبين 


ماذا تقول لوالدتك وماذا تحب ان تهديها 
بهديها كل اشي بقدر عليه في الدنيا ( وعدتها بسنسال ذهب من اول راتب الي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ) 

ماذا يخطر ببالك الان
يعني يعطيني العافية على طولت بالي وجوابي لكل الاسئلة 
بصراحة اشي متعوب عليه 
اعمل وكثر يا عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


لو صار عيد ميلادك شو بتتمني الهدايا الي يعطونك اياها ؟


شو سلبياتك وايجابياتك ؟

ماذااضاف لك الأنترنت ؟ وماذا اضفت أنت له؟

ما هو موقفك من خيانة اقرب الناس الى قلبك ؟؟


ما المكان اللي ماتحبي تروحي  لكن تروحله وانتي مغصوبة ؟


مارايك في عراق الامس وعراق اليوم ؟ 

يقولك المثل (( من طلب العلا نام الليالي وشد اللحاف وقال انا مالي ))
والمطلوب منك رد على هذا المثل ؟

املي الفراغ بالإسم المناسب ..

(.........) توقيعه حلو 
(.........) توقيعه مش حلو 
(.........) عضو رائع وله منصب قيادي في المنتدى 
(........) عضو يدعى الكثيري 
(........) يحب الخير للجميع..
(.........) فطحل الحصن 



لنا عودة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

لو صار عيد ميلادك شو بتتمني الهدايا الي يعطونك اياها ؟

يعني موبيال جديد عندي .. ولاب توب جديد اشتريت .. ضايل بدي سيارة  :Db465236ff: 
يللا معكم وقت تحوشوا

شو سلبياتك وايجابياتك ؟
هاد السؤال ما بيصير ينسأل الي انا لانه انا اكيد اكيد شهادتي مجروحة بحالي 
بس انا بدي احكي وامري لله 
سلبياتي : اني عصبية شوي ، وبحكي بسرعة احيانا ، ممكن اني بحكي الصراحة في كتير احيانا 
ايجابياتي كتير لا تعد و تحصى  :Db465236ff: 

ماذااضاف لك الأنترنت ؟ وماذا اضفت أنت له؟
اضاف الي بعد ثقافي جديد ، ومجتمع تاني غير اللي بختلط فيه 
خلاني على اتصال مع ناس كتير 
وزاد ثقافتي ، اهتمامتي ، واتطلاعي على اخبار وعادات الناس 
اضفتله ما بتوقع اني اضفت كتير ، هي مشاركاتي في المنتديات واللي بدون غرور انا اعتبر مميزة فيها مش بشهادتي بشهادة الاعضاء فيها 

ما هو موقفك من خيانة اقرب الناس الى قلبك ؟؟
الله لا يحط حد في هيك موقف ، شو بده يكون موقفي يعني ، رح ازعل اونقهر على الثقة اللي اعطيتها لاعز الناس علي 
ممكن الجرح يطول بس بالاخر بيطيب ، وبرجع بسامح اللي غلطو في حقي ( ممكن في يوم من الايام ) بعد اربع خمس سنين 

ما المكان اللي ماتحبي تروحي لكن تروحله وانتي مغصوبة ؟
زيارات الجارات 

مارايك في عراق الامس وعراق اليوم ؟ 
انا ما وعيت على عراق الامس ، انا من لما وعيت على الوضع الساسي وانا ما بعرف غير العراق الحالي ، بسمع من اهلي ( خصوصا انه كانو عايشين في العراق) انه عراق الامس احسن من عراق اليوم بما يخص موضوع الفتن 
هي كانت الاحزاب والطائفية موجودة بس مش بالقدرالظاهر حاليا 


يقولك المثل (( من طلب العلا نام الليالي وشد اللحاف وقال انا مالي ))
والمطلوب منك رد على هذا المثل ؟
لا انا مش معاه ابدا ، شو هاد لالالالالا
صحيح انا مش نحيتة بس من تجارب اللي حوالي 
املي الفراغ بالإسم المناسب ..

(حلا ) توقيعه حلو 
(........ ) توقيعه مش حلو 
(نادر ) عضو رائع وله منصب قيادي في المنتدى 
(مها و حسان  ) عضو يدعى الكثيري 
(محمد وعمار ) يحب الخير للجميع..
(خالد ) فطحل الحصن

----------


## العالي عالي

> لو صار عيد ميلادك شو بتتمني الهدايا الي يعطونك اياها ؟
> 
> يعني موبيال جديد عندي .. ولاب توب جديد اشتريت .. ضايل بدي سيارة 
> يللا معكم وقت تحوشوا
> 
> شو سلبياتك وايجابياتك ؟
> هاد السؤال ما بيصير ينسأل الي انا لانه انا اكيد اكيد شهادتي مجروحة بحالي 
> بس انا بدي احكي وامري لله 
> سلبياتي : اني عصبية شوي ، وبحكي بسرعة احيانا ، ممكن اني بحكي الصراحة في كتير احيانا 
> ...




لنا عودة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> لنا عودة


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
اهلا وسهلا فيك في اي وقت

----------


## khaled aljonidee

(خالد ) فطحل الحصن [/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


شو يعني فطحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا ثقافتي على قدي :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> (خالد ) فطحل الحصن [/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]



شو يعني فطحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا ثقافتي على قدي :Db465236ff: [/QUOTE]


يعني هبيلة  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو يعني فطحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> انا ثقافتي على قدي



يعني هبيلة  :SnipeR (19): [/QUOTE]

انت مرفوع عنك القلم  :Db465236ff: 

يعني شو ما حكيت...........بتكون عفوية  :Db465236ff: 

انا بدي اسمعها من ام السوس او العالي بيك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لالايا خالد يعني عبقري  لاترد على معاذ

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لالايا خالد يعني عبقري  لاترد على معاذ


مش مشكلة ........بس حبيت اعرف المعنى 

و ان شاء الله اكون هيك :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مش مشكلة ........بس حبيت اعرف المعنى 
> 
> و ان شاء الله اكون هيك


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> يعني هبيلة


انت مرفوع عنك القلم  :Db465236ff: 

يعني شو ما حكيت...........بتكون عفوية  :Db465236ff: 

انا بدي اسمعها من ام السوس او العالي بيك[/QUOTE]

يعني انك اشطر واحد .. اشطرهم ( حد علمي ) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> :ماهو اكثر تصرف يزعجك من الاعضاء ؟
> المزح اللي مش مفهوم واللي ما اله معنى ولا طعم ولا لون وبيجي مش في وقته
> او انه الاعضاء يبرورا اخطاؤهم على انها مزح


بوافقك تماما 1000000000% يا سوسن

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مش مشكلة ........بس حبيت اعرف المعنى 
> 
> و ان شاء الله اكون هيك


يعني شطّور :SnipeR (29):

----------


## الوكيل

:Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## الوكيل

شو احل ى اشي بالحياة

----------


## saousana

> شو احلى اشي بالحياة


ما في اشي اسمه احلى اشي في الحياة 
في اشياء كتير حلوة في الحياة بتوقع انها الصحة الكاملة ، والدين كمان 
وانه الله يطعمني رضا اهلي عني وين ما رحت وفي اي وقت 
انه الواحد يكون حواليه ناس بتحبه وبتسأل عنه 
وكمان انه يحس بالنجاح او بتيجة افعاله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

في ظل موجات التواقيع التي شهدها المنتدى في اخر فتره لاحظنا صمود بعض التواقيع , من تلك التواقيع توقيع سوسن.
وتم السؤال عن سبب الصمود وتم الاجابه بصراحه, اليوم تفجأنا بتغيير التوقيع الشخصي لسوسن و تغيير الصوره الرمزيه ايضا, اثار لدينا بعض الفضول لمعرفة السبب , نحن بالانتظار..

----------


## diyaomari

على اثر صور شباب المنتدى 
شو كنتي متصورة كل شخص بالصورة ...اذا اردت الاجابة ؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

مابدي اسألك شي سوسن
بس بدي احكيلك مبروك االتوقيع الجديد

----------


## saousana

> في ظل موجات التواقيع التي شهدها المنتدى في اخر فتره لاحظنا صمود بعض التواقيع , من تلك التواقيع توقيع سوسن.
> وتم السؤال عن سبب الصمود وتم الاجابه بصراحه, اليوم تفجأنا بتغيير التوقيع الشخصي لسوسن و تغيير الصوره الرمزيه ايضا, اثار لدينا بعض الفضول لمعرفة السبب , نحن بالانتظار..


سبب الصمود تم توضيحه سابقاَ
سبب التغيير حبيت اعكس جانب جديد من شخصيتي واظهرها للمنتدى 
اهم اشي في صورة التوقيع الجديد انه عيونها مش مبينين يعني ما رح تقدر تحكم على شخصية اللي برد من الصورة بس لازم تسمع الرد وتحكم اذا كان فراغ مكان العيون ولا في اشي مهم  
اما بالنسبة للصورة الرمزية (هيبة الي ) لما تشوفها وتقرأ مشرفة منتدى الحانة يعني متطلبات المنصب الجديد

----------


## العالي عالي

سوسن لنا عودة  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> مابدي اسألك شي سوسن
> بس بدي احكيلك مبروك االتوقيع الجديد


الله يبارك فيكي يا رب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> سبب الصمود تم توضيحه سابقاَ
> سبب التغيير حبيت اعكس جانب جديد من شخصيتي واظهرها للمنتدى 
> اهم اشي في صورة التوقيع الجديد انه عيونها مش مبينين يعني ما رح تقدر تحكم على شخصية اللي برد من الصورة بس لازم تسمع الرد وتحكم اذا كان فراغ مكان العيون ولا في اشي مهم  
> اما بالنسبة للصورة الرمزية (هيبة الي ) لما تشوفها وتقرأ مشرفة منتدى الحانة يعني متطلبات المنصب الجديد


*
اشكركِ سوسن على الاجابه, 

لكن اجاباتك تدخلني الى دوامه من الاسئله اللانهائيه, ما بين السطور يظهر لي بأن (العيون) شئ مهم بالنسبه لسوسن وعلاقتها بالمجتمع المحيط , وان كان.. فهل للنظرات انعكاسات لشخصية الفرد في رأي سوسن؟

كرسي الاعتراف للاعتراف, لاحظنا اللنون الازرق هو اللون الطاغي على الالوان وظهر هذا في اختيارها للون الازرق ضمن مجموعة من الالوان وكما كان التوقيع السابق ازرق, فما سر اللون الازرق؟

لكي كامل الحريه*

----------


## saousana

> *
> اشكركِ سوسن على الاجابه, 
> 
> لكن اجاباتك تدخلني الى دوامه من الاسئله اللانهائيه, ما بين السطور يظهر لي بأن (العيون) شئ مهم بالنسبه لسوسن وعلاقتها بالمجتمع المحيط , وان كان.. فهل للنظرات انعكاسات لشخصية الفرد في رأي سوسن؟
> 
> كرسي الاعتراف للاعتراف, لاحظنا اللنون الازرق هو اللون الطاغي على الالوان وظهر هذا في اختيارها للون الازرق ضمن مجموعة من الالوان وكما كان التوقيع السابق ازرق, فما سر اللون الازرق؟
> 
> لكي كامل الحريه*


مشكور عمار على الاسئلة 
ما توقعت انه الاجابة تطرح عدد لا نهائي من الاسئلة 
بس الموضوع بتخيل انه العيون مفاتيح اصحابها ... وبالنسبة الي هي سر المدخل لاي شخص .. نظرات الانسان بتعبر عنه اكيد 
اما بالنسبة للون الازرق فهو لوني المفضل بدون اي سبب محدد

----------


## آلجوري

> *
> اشكركِ سوسن على الاجابه, 
> 
> لكن اجاباتك تدخلني الى دوامه من الاسئله اللانهائيه, ما بين السطور يظهر لي بأن (العيون) شئ مهم بالنسبه لسوسن وعلاقتها بالمجتمع المحيط , وان كان.. فهل للنظرات انعكاسات لشخصية الفرد في رأي سوسن؟
> 
> كرسي الاعتراف للاعتراف, لاحظنا اللنون الازرق هو اللون الطاغي على الالوان وظهر هذا في اختيارها للون الازرق ضمن مجموعة من الالوان وكما كان التوقيع السابق ازرق, فما سر اللون الازرق؟
> 
> لكي كامل الحريه*


*وأنا بقرأ فكرت نادر رجع من تركيا وبيكتب 

سوسو يا حبيبتي جننتي الأعضاء بكرسي الأعتراف وإنت بتحكي نفسي أشوف آيات 
ومبارح شفتيني ...
شو رايك بأيوته عن قرب*

----------


## saousana

> *وأنا بقرأ فكرت نادر رجع من تركيا وبيكتب 
> 
> سوسو يا حبيبتي جننتي الأعضاء بكرسي الأعتراف وإنت بتحكي نفسي أشوف آيات 
> ومبارح شفتيني ...
> شو رايك بأيوته عن قرب*


ايوته يا ايوته مين احسن منها ايوتة 
خصوصا لما اجتمعنا على مها انا وانتي (يا سلام ) :Db465236ff: ولما عملنا مقالب  :Db465236ff:

----------

